# Fenix E12 Due to Start Selling January 27



## Scooby214 (Jan 22, 2014)

The fenix-store website shows the new E12 should start selling on January 27. It features an XP-E2 with an optic like the one found on the E11. The pictures show the light to be able to tailstand, and it has three reasonable brightness levels (130, 50, 8). I do wish the low could be 2 or 3 lumens, but I do have an extra $26.95 burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha in one of the pictures it says "Prevent accidental activation and yes, it can tail stand."


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 22, 2014)

It says an ZP-E2 led: is it a typo or a new led?


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 22, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> It says an ZP-E2 led: is it a typo or a new led?


It's a typo. One of the pictures states that it has the XP-E2 LED.


----------



## Ray F. (Jan 22, 2014)

Excellent! I love the E11. It has managed to find its way into my pocket more than all the the others due to its handy tactical switch, great illumination and great throw. I have lamented it's inability to tail stand and have a lower lumen option, so I am looking forward to this one. I would like to see more about how you cycle through the modes. It would be nice if it remembers my favorite "on" setting. 



Scooby214 said:


> The fenix-store website shows the new E12 should start selling on January 27.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice price and light!
But the lens is made of plastic I think....


----------



## markr6 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Haha in one of the pictures it says "Prevent accidental activation and yes, it can tail stand."



LOL, must have heard me bitching in several threads 

This could be my first cool white purchase in a long time!


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 23, 2014)

markr6 said:


> LOL, must have heard me bitching in several threads
> 
> This could be my first cool white purchase in a long time!


I preordered the E12 today, from fenix-store.com. Based on the way they describe the new tail switch, I expect it to be a reverse clicky. The picture that shows how to use the switch shows a complete press to power the light, and a light tap to change modes. They no longer advertise a momentary on feature like you would find with a forward clicky. The reverse clicky is probably cheaper to implement on the E12 than using the new tacital tail switch like they put on the TK12. It would be nice if the E12 came with the tactical tail switch, but I'm okay with a reverse clicky on a light that only cost me $24.25.


----------



## HIDblue (Jan 23, 2014)

I might be in the minority here but I wish they kept the forward clicky with momentary activation.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 23, 2014)

HIDblue said:


> I might be in the minority here but I wish they kept the forward clicky with momentary activation.



I'm with you. Although now with the reverse clicky you don't have to twist the bezel to change modes.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 24, 2014)

I also prefer forward clickies and momentary, but I think it was worth having it tail stand and adding another mode. Not sure yet before trying one. I don't use my Xeno E03 very much and this sounds similar. But I think the Xeno is just annoying with it's switch recessed so much.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 24, 2014)

On one hand, I'm still hoping "momentary on" not being mentioned in the catalog was just an oversight. On the other, I suspect that especially now that they discontinued the LD10 and LD20, they chose the E12 as the only reverse clicky in their range, possibly followed by a 2xAA E22. In less than a week we'll find out.


----------



## reppans (Jan 24, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> ....I do wish the low could be 2 or 3 lumens...



+1... a wider mode spacing with 50+ hr runtime would have really made this light sweet. But I guess when you're coming from a 30+ lumen "low" mode, 8 lms is a huge step. The modes spacing is going to appear awfully tight on this light, but I love the form factor .


----------



## Streamer (Jan 24, 2014)

Still...NO CLIP...:shakehead


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 24, 2014)

Any idea whether it'd be possible to use the e12's tailcap (or body) with the e11? I want a tailstanding version of the e11's ui.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 24, 2014)

I have E11 but find E12 even more attractive. I miss a true low mode with E11 and the E12 has it(anyway I consider 8lm at at pretty low mode but 35lm is not for this size of light). According to picture at Fenix-store I get the impresson that E12 starts at low mode. Anyone knows more about it?


----------



## martinaee (Jan 24, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Haha in one of the pictures it says "Prevent accidental activation and yes, it can tail stand."



When I posted a thread about the new TK12 (I think it's called something else now) they also said "and yes, it can tail stand."

They obviously read CPF and though "ugh... fu guys and your tailstanding needs"


----------



## regulator (Jan 24, 2014)

It does not say how the UI works. I wonder if it has mode memory or if not, what level it starts out on.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 24, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Any idea whether it'd be possible to use the e12's tailcap (or body) with the e11? I want a tailstanding version of the e11's ui.


Hard to say without having both lights and trying to lego parts but judging by the pictures the head and body look identical so the heads are likely to lego, the tail cap might too even if different. The PD31 and PD32 have different tailcaps but they are legoable (not sure about the heads). The LD12/22 and LD10/22 tailcaps can be swapped but don't work you can't switch on the lights - not sure about the heads.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jan 24, 2014)

regulator said:


> It does not say how the UI works. I wonder if it has mode memory or if not, what level it starts out on.



That is why I suspect it is a reverse clicky. No mention of memory or momentary on...


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 24, 2014)

ragnarok164 said:


> That is why I suspect it is a reverse clicky. No mention of memory or momentary on...



I can't wait until Tuesday to find out! Fenix Store is just up the turnpike from me, so the free shipping means next day delivery for me.  

So long as the light doesn't start on high, I don't really need mode memory. Momentary on would be nice, though.


----------



## slntdth93 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fenix store has product page up - one of the photos says "Single click for ON/OFF (and with a picture of the light on low" and "Tap for output selection (when the light is on)" so I'd hazard reverse clicky and no memory


----------



## Ray F. (Jan 25, 2014)

The E11 lens has been very durable and scratch resistant. I keep it in pocket 5, lens down. Nice light. Love the momentary on.


----------



## Ray F. (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking forward to your feedback and impressions.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 25, 2014)

slntdth93 said:


> Fenix store has product page up - one of the photos says "Single click for ON/OFF (and with a picture of the light on low" and "Tap for output selection (when the light is on)" so I'd hazard reverse clicky and no memory



I just checked all the images and momentary on is still not mentioned anywhere: it's either a reverse clicky or even if it is an electronic switch it would not offer momentary on.
I think by now now we can probably safely assume it always comes on on Low with no memory! It looks like momentary on won't be offered on any of their E Series lights.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 25, 2014)

If true, that's too bad you have to go thru all the clicking if you're using high mode a lot. With the twist head you could keep it set on either mode and turn it on and off without an work.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 25, 2014)

markr6 said:


> If true, that's too bad you have to go thru all the clicking if you're using high mode a lot. With the twist head you could keep it set on either mode and turn it on and off without an work.



Very good point! It would have made more sense to keep the twist head or design the E12 to have a UI more similar to the LD10: high with head tightened and 2 or maybe 3 modes starting on always Low with the head loosened. No strobe or SOS to avoid overlapping with the LD12 which would still differentiated by forward clicky and a lower Low anyway.


----------



## KuroNekko (Jan 25, 2014)

I picked up the E11 a week ago and to my pleasant surprise, it rung up at 20 dollars and some change at REI. It was the last one and it was cheaper than listed on the shelf (almost $30). I then learned on Fenix's website that it was discontinued. 
While the E12 looks like an improvement, if you're down to save yourself nearly 10 bucks for something similar, hit up a REI and see if they got the E11 still left. It'll most likely be priced like mine to close-out on the stock. 
I love it as it's a great EDC. The biggest difference I see between the E11 and the E12 is the low setting which runs on 8 lumens. This gives it the extra long burn time that the E11 did not offer.


----------



## rwasham (Jan 26, 2014)

I think this is definitely going to be one to pick up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetlight (Jan 26, 2014)

KuroNekko said:


> I picked up the E11 a week ago and to my pleasant surprise, it rung up at 20 dollars and some change at REI. It was the last one and it was cheaper than listed on the shelf (almost $30). I then learned on Fenix's website that it was discontinued.
> While the E12 looks like an improvement, if you're down to save yourself nearly 10 bucks for something similar, hit up a REI and see if they got the E11 still left. It'll most likely be priced like mine to close-out on the stock.
> I love it as it's a great EDC. The biggest difference I see between the E11 and the E12 is the low setting which runs on 8 lumens. This gives it the extra long burn time that the E11 did not offer.



I hate to hear that the E11 is being discontinued. The E12 seems like a totally different light. I like my E11 with its forward clicky, and the ability to have it start at high or low without having to go through any modes.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 27, 2014)

sweetlight said:


> I hate to hear that the E11 is being discontinued. The E12 seems like a totally different light. I like my E11 with its forward clicky, and the ability to have it start at high or low without having to go through any modes.



Yeah too bad they discontinued, instead of just updating the e11 so that it could tailstand. I have a feeling that even if what Labrador suspects is true & the new tailcap physically fits on it, that it will still be cycling through modes.


----------



## reppans (Jan 27, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I think by now now we can probably safely assume it always comes on on Low with no memory! It looks like momentary on won't be offered on any of their E Series lights.



Why do you think it has no memory?... fenixlighting.com states "intelligent memory circuit" as a feature. It could also have a "forward momentary clicky" like the Malkoff MDC, but as a multi-mode, it wouldn't be a true momentary that you could signal morse with, for example.

EDIT: Seems Fenix has also become quite liberal with its spec sheets claiming >300 lumen-hours of efficiency on its lower two modes and ~200 lm-hrs on max. Selfbuilt's review of the LD12 shows it running quite short of its stated runtimes (also claiming ~300 lms-hrs across its modes), even accounting for higher capacity NiMh cells. If fenixlighting.com is accurate on the E12, the light will include an alkaline battery, and the only way I can see they possibly make those numbers is by milking the 10% output thing.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 27, 2014)

KuroNekko said:


> I picked up the E11 a week ago and to my pleasant surprise, it rung up at 20 dollars and some change at REI. It was the last one and it was cheaper than listed on the shelf (almost $30). I then learned on Fenix's website that it was discontinued.
> While the E12 looks like an improvement, if you're down to save yourself nearly 10 bucks for something similar, hit up a REI and see if they got the E11 still left. It'll most likely be priced like mine to close-out on the stock.
> I love it as it's a great EDC. The biggest difference I see between the E11 and the E12 is the low setting which runs on 8 lumens. This gives it the extra long burn time that the E11 did not offer.



Good catch - all my local REIs are sold out.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 27, 2014)

reppans said:


> Why do you think it has no memory?... fenixlighting.com states "intelligent memory circuit" as a feature. It could also have a "forward momentary clicky" like the Malkoff MDC, but as a multi-mode, it wouldn't be a true momentary that you could signal morse with, for example.


I hadn't seen the description on Fenixlighting which I believe is the US distributor. I had only seen the images on Fenix Store which seems to more or less all images up already and there was no mention of momentary on or mode memory. If you check the second to last image, it's the typical Fenix image where they list all main light features: no mode memory so they either forgot to include it or the light doesn't have it. Of course marketing images are photos so anything is possible. 



reppans said:


> EDIT: Seems Fenix has also become quite liberal with its spec sheets claiming >300 lumen-hours of efficiency on its lower two modes and ~200 lm-hrs on max. Selfbuilt's review of the LD12 shows it running quite short of its stated runtimes (also claiming ~300 lms-hrs across its modes), even accounting for higher capacity NiMh cells. If fenixlighting.com is accurate on the E12, the light will include an alkaline battery, and the only way I can see they possibly make those numbers is by milking the 10% output thing.



On Fenix-Store there's the ANSI runtimes pic - the last one: on Low, it states 40 hours on Ni-MH and 22 on Alkaline. 
Before Fenix didn't always state the battery capacity but with the newer lights they have started including that information in the user manuals at long last so anybody buying the light could confirm the Ni-MH capacity. For 8 lumens the official runtime they don't sound inflated but of course the claims could be higher than the actual performance. The only way they could ever achieve 300 lms-hrs across the E12 modes is by connecting the light to a truck battery!


----------



## reppans (Jan 27, 2014)

OK thanks Labrador... Guess we'll know soon enough. I like the mini clicky form factor and now that it has a reasonable low, I'm looking forward to one.


----------



## dml24 (Jan 28, 2014)

I also have an extra $26.95 waiting for the E12. I prefer the 8 lumen low setting. Runtime is very good and 8 lumens is useful in a car or home.
Like having tailstand ability. Waiting for a reviewer for all the news about this light!


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 28, 2014)

dml24 said:


> I also have an extra $26.95 waiting for the E12. I prefer the 8 lumen low setting. Runtime is very good and 8 lumens is useful in a car or home.
> Like having tailstand ability. Waiting for a reviewer for all the news about this light!


Mine is at home, waiting in the mailbox for me. I wish I could go home from work early. 

Isn't waiting for new lights to arrive the worst?


----------



## Swede74 (Jan 28, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> Mine is at home, waiting in the mailbox for me. I wish I could go home from work early. Isn't waiting for new lights the worst?


 It is. It should be a valid excuse for leaving work early, like wife in labour or need of emergency surgery. If I were a boss and more than one of my employees were flashaholics, I'd be out of business in no time because I wouldn't have the heart to make them stay the rest of the day if they found out they had a new light waiting for them at home. :laughing:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jan 28, 2014)

Mine will be here on January 30th. I'll try and post some pics soon as I get it. Haven't been on CPF in forever. This is my first light purchase in almost 2 years! Been savin' up the big bucks to buy this puppy


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 28, 2014)

My E12 arrived in the mail today. I've had some time to try it out, both inside and out at the lake in the dark. I compared it to one of my E11s (the newer one). Here are my initial observations:

The E12 does have a reverse clicky. This means it doesn't offer a momentary on function. The modes switch low/med/high, and there is no mode memory. It starts in low mode every time you turn on the light. The modes are well selected. The high may appear to be slightly brighter than the E11. The middle mode on the E12 is brighter than the low on the E11. Switching modes is very easy, as the reverse clicky only needs a light press to change modes. 

The optic on the E12 appears to be identical to the E11, but they have noticeable differences in beam characteristics. The changes may be due to the use of the XP-E2 on the E12, instead of the XP-E which was used on the E11. The beam is better defined on my E12 than on my E11, with fewer artifacts than found with either of my E11s, though the beam isn't as smooth as some reflectored lights. The beam is slightly broader than my E11. You can see a more defined edge to the beam on my E12 than on my E11. The optic means there is little spill light, similar to the E11. 

The tint is cool white, but doesn't show any blue, magenta, or green coloration. I definitely like the overall light output better on my E12 than on my E11. I don't have any way to measure the color temperature of any of my lights, but I like the color of my E12. 

The E12's physical appearance is nearly identical to the last model of the E11. The main difference is the reverse clicky, which doesn't stick out as far as the forward clicky on the E11. 

While I will miss the momentary on function of the E11, the E12 has some nice upgrades and is a good general use light for me to EDC. The ability to tail stand in an emergency power outage situation is a worthwhile tradeoff to losing momentary on.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 28, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> My E12 arrived in the mail today. I've had some time to try it out, both inside and out at the lake in the dark. I compared it to one of my E11s (the newer one) and my PD22 G2. Here are my initial observations:
> 
> The E12 does have a reverse clicky. This means it doesn't offer a momentary on function. The modes switch low/med/high, and there is no mode memory. It starts in low mode every time you turn on the light. The modes are well selected. The high may appear to be slightly brighter than the E11. The middle mode on the E12 is brighter than the low on the E11. The 8 lumen low mode really is on par with the 3 lumen low mode of the PD22. The beam of the E12 is noticeably broader than on the PD22. This means the 8 lumen low of the E12 looks like it is the same brightness as the 3 lumen low of the PD22. Switching modes is very easy, as the reverse clicky only needs a light press to change modes.
> 
> ...



Mind letting us know what happens when you put the e12's tailcap on the e11? Still functions the same as the stock e11, locked in to one level depending on where you have the head, or does the e12's tailcap make it want to cycle modes every time you tap it?


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 28, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Mind letting us know what happens when you put the e12's tailcap on the e11? Still functions the same as the stock e11, locked in to one level depending on where you have the head, or does the e12's tailcap make it want to cycle modes every time you tap it?


Neither the E11 or E12 has a removeable tail cap. You can switch heads between lights, but they are designed differently enough that the E11 head won't work when threaded on the E12 body. The E12 head will fit and work on the E11 body, but there is a slight gap. You can quickly click the forward clicky on/off/on to toggle between modes. Needless to say, the two flashlights won't really lego well together.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay, thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for the nice comparison! Now I can't wait for some comparison pictures for the E11 and E12


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the graet info Scooby214!


----------



## reppans (Jan 29, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Thanks for the graet info Scooby214!



+1. Thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------



## markr6 (Jan 29, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> While I will miss the momentary on function of the E11, the E12 has some nice upgrades and is a good general use light for me to EDC. The ability to tail stand in an emergency power outage situation is a worthwhile tradeoff to losing momentary on.



I can't really decide between the two - tail standing or momentary. I used momentary SO much, but really wanted tail standing on my E11s. I may eventually try one out and see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 29, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I can't really decide between the two - tail standing or momentary. I used momentary SO much, but really wanted tail standing on my E11s. I may eventually try one out and see. Thanks for the info!



If you want momentary on and tailstanding together take a look at the Nitecore MT1A: It can do both pretty well!
The downside would be:
- Cool white - as cool as it gets: not really a negative by itself but I know you like neutral white.
- Flashing modes are not hidden.
- With the head loosened you have to wait 3+ seconds between momentary on bursts or you'll cycle to the next output level.
With the head tigthened you can use momentary on as much as you like as turbo is the only mode available.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 29, 2014)

The E12 is a good utility light. The E11 is (was) a good pocket light - easy to use in a hurry, no fumbling with modes when you need light and need it now.

Now I don't feel so bad about scooping up a couple of E11s at the clearance prices.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks *Scooby214* for sharing your impression of E12!

I have E11 and like the momentary on as well as the lens beam character, but miss a true low mode. 
The mode options of E12 I find to be well spaced. 
First a full press and the light is on at low mode, directly followed by a soft press and it's at mid mode of 50lm, excellent allround mode. That's not too complicated and I can live with the lack of momentary. I will propably get one.


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 29, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Now I don't feel so bad about scooping up a couple of E11s at the clearance prices.


I did the same thing. I gifted three at Christmas, and bought two E11s for myself.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 29, 2014)

reppans said:


> EDIT: Seems Fenix has also become quite liberal with its spec sheets claiming >300 lumen-hours of efficiency on its lower two modes and ~200 lm-hrs on max. Selfbuilt's review of the LD12 shows it running quite short of its stated runtimes (also claiming ~300 lms-hrs across its modes), even accounting for higher capacity NiMh cells. If fenixlighting.com is accurate on the E12, the light will include an alkaline battery, and the only way I can see they possibly make those numbers is by milking the 10% output thing.


I saw a post by you another thread and realized I may have misunderstood your initial claim: I see now you are multiplying the number of lumens against the number of hours!
I also double-checked selfbuilt's LD12 review against the Fenix runtimes: see now the Fenix runtimes are 25% higher compared to selfbuil't findings. At least in the LD12 manual Fenix state to have used a 2500 mAh Ni-MH battery for their tests instead of 2000 mAh. 

I'm not sure how it correlates but it seems Fenix get 25% runtime out of 20% increase in mAh: is it possible at all?


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 29, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I saw a post by you another thread and realized I may have misunderstood your initial claim: I see now you are multiplying the number of lumens against the number of hours!
> *I also double-checked selfbuilt's LD12 review* against the Fenix runtimes: see now the Fenix runtimes are 25% higher compared to selfbuil't findings. At least in the LD12 manual Fenix state to have used a 2500 mAh Ni-MH battery for their tests instead of 2000 mAh.
> 
> I'm not sure how it correlates but it seems Fenix get 25% runtime out of 20% increase in mAh: is it possible at all?



What about their ld15, anyone know if that's getting an update this year?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 30, 2014)

I noticed something very strange with the runtime specification of E12. We know that NiMh performs much better than alkaline at high drain so it's not strange that it does also at the highest mode of E12. At lower brightness usually alkaline performs similar as NiMh and at very low often better. 
But look at this: according to the specification alkaline isn't worse only at highest mode, but also at the mid and low mode. And becomes even worse at the lower modes than high mode compared to NiMh. I have not seen anything like that before. I would really like to see a runtime graph with comparisons between the modes and batteries.
I guess that the ANSI standard is a deceiving factor here, because it doesn't tell the regulated runtime but the runtime until brightness is 10% of initial. Anyway it seems strange.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 30, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> What about their ld15, anyone know if that's getting an update this year?


If an updated LD15 wasn't in the 2014 catalog probably no upgrade scheduled for the next 3 months but after that of course they could upgrade any of their lights, especially those that have been around for some time.


.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Jan 30, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> ....The E12 does have a reverse clicky....




 OMG, does ANYONE on this forum actually prefer a reverse clicky?

Why do they ruin a good light with a reverse clicky??  Reverse clicky switches need to be eliminated from the marketplace IMHO.......

Oh btw, thank you very much for posting the feedback, especially on the UI.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't really care for them but in the case of the E12, I think its OK. That's because of how inexpensive it is and no-nonsense to it. The EagleTac D25A clicky drives me nuts because if you cycle around too many times the next thing you know you are in to the flashing modes.
  
 The E12 is a simple 3 mode light. It always turns on low so it has no memory. But I think for how well it performs, its worth the money. The EagleTac D25A XP-G2 twisty and this Fenix E12 are my favorites right now for single AA lights. In fact they are the only ones I have any more.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chevy-SS said:


> OMG, does ANYONE on this forum actually prefer a reverse clicky?
> 
> Why do they ruin a good light with a reverse clicky??  Reverse clicky switches need to be eliminated from the marketplace IMHO.......
> 
> Oh btw, thank you very much for posting the feedback, especially on the UI.



LOL! I sometimes feel the same way. Of all my lights, I use the Xeno E03 the least - probably because of the reverse clicky. Momentary on the E11 was AWESOME!


----------



## reppans (Jan 31, 2014)

hiuintahs said:


> ...... The EagleTac D25A clicky drives me nuts because if you cycle around too many times the next thing you know you are in to the flashing modes....



The D25 clickies have one of the best UI features of all - a very short reset time (~1 sec). So basically just use a short half-press to cycle up, and a long half-press to cycle down, and you will never reach the blinkies. 

(Yeah, they should have explained this in the manual.)


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jan 31, 2014)

Shame about the lack of memory and reverse clicky. I'm not one of the people who get their rocks off at very low lumens, If I'm in darkness and need light, I need the medium mode to start with. Even with tail standing on this E12 the old E11 seems like it would be the better light.


----------



## Wolf359 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sad to see the E11 discontinued to such a degree i have just ordered 3 more off of Ebay to stock up, to me at least i don't see the E12 as an upgraded E11. While i would have liked the E11 to have a low mode the reverse clicky and no memory of the E12 really do put me off, thank god they didn't add a SOS mode.

Next pay day i'll buy afew more E21's, to tide me and the family over, Fenix use to be my goto for flashlights sadly like many of my friends there newer offering that maybe popular with the vocal minority are less so with the silent majority.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 31, 2014)

All this talk about E11s and E12s has be missing my old E11s! I just did a search hoping to buy some of the 115lumen E11s for cheap, but doesn't appear to be possible yet. All E11s I'm finding seem to be around $24 still.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it might be because the E12 has just started shipping and only a few stores have it - Fenix haven't even published it on their website and won't before February 7 at the earliest. Once the E12 starts hitting the flashlight market maybe E11 prices will go down.


----------



## scellon (Jan 31, 2014)

I received this flashlight today. I didn't see it mentioned but if it has sorry in advance but you can also change the modes by twisting the head.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 31, 2014)

REI is selling their stock for $20 - I had to call a state over and get them shipped to my local store, but I got two from Seattle from $21 a piece.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 1, 2014)

scellon said:


> I received this flashlight today. I didn't see it mentioned but if it has sorry in advance but you can also change the modes by twisting the head.




Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## BlueSwede (Feb 1, 2014)

I just ordered the E12 and can't wait to play with it. In theory, without having tested it, I think I like the new UI. Always knowing which mode it's in when turning it on, to me is a benefit. Not knowing which mode you're in might tempt you to cycle through the different modes to make sure which mode you're in. 

I'm curious about the comment above that states that twisting the head also changes modes... how does that work?

Also a side-by-side picture with the E11 would be very nice 

Brgds...


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 1, 2014)

BlueSwede said:


> I'm curious about the comment above that states that twisting the head also changes modes... how does that work?


Welcome to CPF!
You can probably change modes by loosening and tightening the head quickly. With the old Fenix models (LD10, LD20, PD30, PD31 etc.), you can change modes by quickly loosening and tightening the tailcap: since with a reverse clicky you cycle through by disconnecting the contact for a fraction of a second, loosening and tightening the head will send the same input to the circuitry.


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 1, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Welcome to CPF!
> You can probably change modes by loosening and tightening the head quickly. With the old Fenix models (LD10, LD20, PD30, PD31 etc.), you can change modes by quickly loosening and tightening the tailcap: since with a reverse clicky you cycle through by disconnecting the contact for a fraction of a second, loosening and tightening the head will send the same input to the circuitry.


+1 This is exactly right. Love the E12. Been using it for about five days.


----------



## BlueSwede (Feb 2, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Welcome to CPF!
> You can probably change modes by loosening and tightening the head quickly. With the old Fenix models (LD10, LD20, PD30, PD31 etc.), you can change modes by quickly loosening and tightening the tailcap: since with a reverse clicky you cycle through by disconnecting the contact for a fraction of a second, loosening and tightening the head will send the same input to the circuitry.


Ah... that makes sense now! Thanks for the explanation. 

Brgds...

PS. Thanks for the kind welcome!


----------



## BlueSwede (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know... after a couple of days use I kind of wish the beam was wider. I didn't realize it was a thrower and not a flooder. Yesterday I had to do some quick reading in the dark and had to keep my E12 well high above my head to get enough distance to the paper to make the beam wide enough. Since I rarely need throw I'll just use my Fenix E05 as my EDC. I'll do more research before my next purchase  

Very nice build quality though, I have no problem with the UI. It needs a pretty firm press to turn on so I can't imagine it ever turn on by itself inside a pocket. And yes... it tail stands ;-)

Brgds...

PS. What's the widest flooding Fenix pocket flashlight without a hotspot available? I already have the E05.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Feb 9, 2014)

BlueSwede said:


> I don't know... after a couple of days use I kind of wish the beam was wider. I didn't realize it was a thrower and not a flooder. Yesterday I had to do some quick reading in the dark and had to keep my E12 well high above my head to get enough distance to the paper to make the beam wide enough. Since I rarely need throw I'll just use my Fenix E05 as my EDC. I'll do more research before my next purchase
> 
> Very nice build quality though, I have no problem with the UI. It needs a pretty firm press to turn on so I can't imagine it ever turn on by itself inside a pocket. And yes... it tail stands ;-)
> 
> ...



None by Fenix. The FourSevens Preon P0 would fit the bill though. Or maybe even the new Atom AA, which is about the same size as most AAA lights.


----------



## BlueSwede (Feb 9, 2014)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> None by Fenix. The FourSevens Preon P0 would fit the bill though. Or maybe even the new Atom AA, which is about the same size as most AAA lights.


Thank you for the suggestion, very helpful! I ordered the cheaper Preon P0 but will also get an Atom AA if I like the cool white.

Brgds...


----------



## TMedina (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not strictly a pocket light, but the Fenix HL10 can convert to a pocket light and has an absurd spill - even wider than the E05.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Feb 10, 2014)

BlueSwede said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, very helpful! I ordered the cheaper Preon P0 but will also get an Atom AA if I like the cool white.
> 
> Brgds...



No problem, you got it. If you're after flood then you're gonna like this light a lot, I think. Plus it's incredibly small. Have fun and let us know what you think!


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 11, 2014)

*Today I received the package with E12. Impression and comparison to E11:* 

Holding in the hand the feeling is similar to E11 except from the lack of momentary on. The mode switching is easy and works excellent. I find it as no problem with the lack of memory: within a second I have the high mode and even shorter time to mid mode!

As mentioned earlier here it's also possible to cycle through the modes by twisting the head, and I can do it with one hand without problem.

The beam is in my opinion better than my E11: wider hotspot and also more even illuminated. The hotspot of my sample of E11 isn't properly focused(skewed), while it's very good with E12. There is a slight tint difference between them and in my eyes E12 is cooler.

By loosening the head only a mm the light turns off, this is good for preventing accidental turn on with the switch.

*Conclusion:* both of them have great knurling and I consider them to be the smallest sized light I can pretty comfortably hold in my whole hand and turn on and off the light with the thumb without the light gliding away in the hand. I guess persons with large hands may find them a bit too small for that. While E12 misses momentary on it has a true low mode and I find the beam to be better. And not to forget: it tailstands. 
In my opinion E12 is the winner. 

I did a ceiling bounce lux comparison between E11 and E12, lux readings are following(just for the comparison I call the low of E11 mid): 

*E11:* -------- --Mid: 2,3-- High: 7,3

*E12:* Low: 0,5 --Mid: 3,4-- High: 9,0

*Edited:* I tried to change out the head and body between E11 and E12. It works both ways:
1: With E11 body and E12 head you get same brightness modes as with E12 body.
2: With E12 body and E11 head you get only the low mode(35lm) of E11.
Both of these combinations makes it possible to use the light as well as a twisty and a clicky with the difference that E11 body with E12 head will cycle through the three modes and E12 body with E11 head has only one mode.


----------



## ilovehaters (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello All,

I just ordered two of the Fenix E12's and am going to put one on my Key Chain for my work keys and one for the Mrs.'s purse. I hope I made a good choice on a EDC light.

Have a Good Un..... (Some Southern Twang)


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 14, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> My E12 arrived in the mail today. I've had some time to try it out, both inside and out at the lake in the dark. I compared it to one of my E11s (the newer one) and my PD22 G2. Here are my initial observations:
> 
> The E12 does have a reverse clicky. This means it doesn't offer a momentary on function. The modes switch low/med/high, and there is no mode memory. It starts in low mode every time you turn on the light. The modes are well selected. The high may appear to be slightly brighter than the E11. The middle mode on the E12 is brighter than the low on the E11. The 8 lumen low mode really is on par with the 3 lumen low mode of the PD22. The beam of the E12 is noticeably broader than on the PD22. This means the 8 lumen low of the E12 looks like it is the same brightness as the 3 lumen low of the PD22. Switching modes is very easy, as the reverse clicky only needs a light press to change modes.
> 
> ...



I have no idea why you mention the PD22 in your report as the E11 is the version nearer to the E12.


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 14, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> I have no idea why you mention the PD22 in your report as the E11 is the version nearer to the E12.


I understand what you are saying. If I was typing the post today, I would've kept it shorter and to the point by limiting it to a comparison between the E12 and E11. I appreciate your constructive criticism.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm sure people who own the PD22 find that comparison very useful! As far as the beam profile goes, even I did and don't even have a PD22 - but know what XP-G2 look like in the PD series.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 15, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I'm sure people who own the PD22 find that comparison very useful! As far as the beam profile goes, even I did and don't even have a PD22 - but know what XP-G2 look like in the PD series.



How strange that you find the comparison useful, the PD series by Fenix are a a complete different range to stripped down economy E series from Fenix. Next time I decide between buying a Focus and an Astra I will compare it to a Ferrari..:shakehead


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes it's a completely different series. Not useful comparison at all.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2014)

I have played a while with E12 and I really like this light. The optics provides wide hotspot and still some throw. No edge of the spill but a gradual decline instead.
Just would like it was neutral tint! Anyway I finds this light very useful. I measured the runtime at mid mode with a budget alkaline battery. The result is:

Flat output until around 2h 30m. Then it dropped out of regulation and slowly declined. This happened so slowly it's impossible to see with the eyes. At 2:38 the brightness had dropped to 75% and at 2:41 it was 50% of initial. Just short before 3 hours it reached 10% of the initial brightness. According to Fenix specifications the runtime is 3h30m with alkalines, and assuming that time is valid with expensive brand model I am actually satisfied with the result. This budget alkaline is 1/3 to 1/4 of the price per battery as a an expensive trademark battery, and only around 30minutes shorter runtime I find ok.

I wish Fenix could make an "E32" model of the same design and optics for use with 2xCR123 or 18650!


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Yes it's a completely different series. Not useful comparison at all.


In hindsight, I agree. I made that post way too wordy anyway, so I have edited my original post to remove references to the PD22. I appreciate the constructive criticism.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 16, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> How strange that you find the comparison useful, the PD series by Fenix are a a complete different range to stripped down economy E series from Fenix. Next time I decide between buying a Focus and an Astra I will compare it to a Ferrari..:shakehead


Well yes and no: it's like if in my life I drove a Ferrari but never a Focus and an Astra and your comparison helps me underestand what I can expect from a Focus or an Astra.

I completely agree that the PD22 and E12 are very different and that a comparison between the two may not be unfair. What I meant is, for those who have or have used a PD22, the comparison between the beams is interesting because it helps understand how they differ and what the E12 is like. 
For me at least the beam is the main difference 'cos the UI of the E12 is not anthing new on Fenix lights: it's basically identical to the general mode of the LD10/LD20/PD30/PD31 without the SOS at the end of the cycle.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 17, 2014)

I think a beam character comparison is of interest undependent of series of light. E12 has a wider hotspot than for example LD12/22 but with a dimmer spill. The advantage with the optics is that the spill has no sharp edge. Instead it gradually declines and provides useful spill far wider than a reflector light has no spill at all. The advantage of the optics is not visible under enlightened area but when it's really dark around, especially outdoors.


----------



## BlueSwede (Feb 18, 2014)

BlueSwede said:


> I don't know... after a couple of days use I kind of wish the beam was wider. I didn't realize it was a thrower and not a flooder.



Just wanted to add that after another week's use I'm starting to like the E12 more and more... especially outdoors the throw is really handy. I'll always keep it in my jacket ready for outdoor use.

Brgds... /BlueSwede


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 18, 2014)

Any UK sites listing this for purchase yet?


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 18, 2014)

flashaholics hopefully soon. 



Lord Flashlight said:


> Any UK sites listing this for purchase yet?


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## weaver (Apr 13, 2014)

Does it have a glass or plastic lens?


----------



## colight (Apr 14, 2014)

weaver said:


> Does it have a glass or plastic lens?



plastic lens


----------



## weaver (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks colight. That's somewhat surprising, wouldn't think that a glass lens would add much to the cost.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2014)

weaver said:


> Thanks colight. That's somewhat surprising, wouldn't think that a glass lens would add much to the cost.


If it uses a TIR-system, and it made from glass, it would add a lot of costs 
Plastic TIR-system is easier to make.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 15, 2014)

weaver said:


> Thanks colight. That's somewhat surprising, wouldn't think that a glass lens would add much to the cost.



Want to bet on that?


----------



## weaver (Apr 15, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Want to bet on that?



No reason to bet; if it might be substantial I'm fine with that too...


----------



## lumitoid (Jul 30, 2014)

OH no!!! Just lost my E11 and I see they do not make it anymore. It is my favorite pocket light. Is the E12 the only thing Fenix makes like it any more. The user interface has changed and I hate it. I like one click on and one click off. The only thing I did not like about the E11 was the low was not low enough but I got use to it. Is there a light like the E11 out there now. Have not posted here in years but need some help with this.


----------



## Ray F. (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I see some E11 still available on Amazon. They seem to be selling at a small premium. I've got one too and use the momentary-on feature all the time.


----------



## lumitoid (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks, Just found some on ebay too at a decent price. Looks like they have changed a bit though. Hope its the same light.


----------



## Ray F. (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I'm pretty sure I got the last design of the E11 and am very happy with it. There is also one available in a nice silver finish. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## TMedina (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not ashamed to admit I bought a couple of the E11s when they made the announcement.


----------



## lumitoid (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep, If the one I ordered is as good as the one I lost. I will get another for a backup this time. Its got where its hard to find a clicky with a simple on-off and momantary on. I found when I bought lights with all the different functions I never really used them a lot. Just did a lot of pushing the button to get it on and off.


----------



## SubLGT (Aug 10, 2014)

Got my E12 from Amazon yesterday. Right out of the box it would not cycle reliably through the modes. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## Ray F. (Aug 11, 2014)

My E12 is functioning as advertised and expected. No problems. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Joe-n-tx (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine has been flawless.


----------



## SubLGT (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe it's just my bad luck, but of the 3 Fenix lights I have bought in the last year, 1 was DOA, and 1 (the E12) was malfunctioning upon arrival (and last week I bought a replacement NiCd battery for my 18 year old, Swiss manufactured Bosch drill, and yesterday my charger died! Rats!) But I am going to get another replacement Fenix E12.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Sep 13, 2014)

Just dropped mine from a height of about 4m. Still works.


----------



## eff (Sep 14, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> Got my E12 from Amazon yesterday. Right out of the box it would not cycle reliably through the modes. Anyone else experience that?



I don't have this problem on my E12. Note that you can cycle through the modes either by slightly pressing the tail button, or by twisting the head back and forth.


----------



## redtruck (Sep 14, 2014)

The LD09 is somewhat similar in size if you need to have a forward clicky light/momentary in the 1xaa format.


----------



## fatelvis (Oct 24, 2015)

HIDblue said:


> I might be in the minority here but I wish they kept the forward clicky with momentary activation.



I hope they offer the E12 both ways.
I like my momentary switch on my E11.


----------



## gonz (Dec 9, 2015)

Great EDC light. I live in the tropics this small wonder takes in very well the heat, humidity and the salt air.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 11, 2015)

This has become my favorite flashlight. I have a D25a, and tried the LD11 and LD09. If they gave the E12 the 3 lumen low mode I'd buy them in bulk. Love the look, form factor, and the reverse clicky.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 19, 2016)

Just re-opening an older thread, but I wanted to comment on my E12. When I first got it, I did complain on here about it having a lightly off-centre LED, but to be honest this does not effect the beam quality when in use and is only noticeable when white-walling. Anyway, last night I took the E12 and also an old Olight T10 Q5 for a walk. The T10 was bought in 2009 and used to be my favourite small light, mega throwy and I loved it. However, using it last night for a general walk, it was 'uncomfortable' to use, the hotspot was like a laser and the tint was bluey green. 

I turned on the E12 and bumped it up to mid mode - fantastic! Nice big beam of light, huge hotspot with gradual spill transition, no tunnel vision - a vast improvement. So easy to navigate with. It's tint was whiter (on my sample). As others have said, it just needs a lower low and for me personally, neutral white or warm would be the business. It's a great light though for general purpose use.


----------

